# The laziest game of catch



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's really cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How cute, pretty girl.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I love this. She's a pretty girl


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Adorable! She is too cute and funny!


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

Glad you all enjoyed it! thanks for watching everyone, she is a total goof!


----------

